

The TechCrunch party (Y Combinator startups were there in full force) - drm237
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=255
The TechCrunch party was fun. I had taken out a stack of what I thought was at least 1 billion business cards, plus another 10 or so in my wallet, and managed to give them all away and get a few dozen in return. I plan on following up on pretty much all of them.
======
staunch
I was pretty disappointed with the kinds of people I met at TechCrunch7. I
have no desire to attend any other TC events. I know there are some
interesting people but the ratio is as bad as most nightclubs. It should have
been called SuitFest9.

~~~
dbosson
suits suck

------
henning
OMG vicarious cool-Internet-people stuff! girls!!

